# Hamburg,Pa.Show-12/6/14 availability



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Its that time again! I will be bringing the following this Saturday to the show! 

Brazilian yellow-head tincs
French Guyana dwarf cobalt tincs
matecho tincs
patricia tincs
leucomelas (standard)
portobela auratus
amazonicus Iquitos
southern variablis
imitator chazuta
imitator tarapoto
vanzolini
imitator varadero
flavovittata
benedicta
almirante pumilio
esperanza pumilio
escudo pumilio

Will be bringing some really nice uncommon-rare plant cuttings,bromeliads,live tropical pillow moss,isopods,springtails,fruitflies!

This is a very awesome show for froggers,as there is usually at least 5 or more vendors selling dart frogs/tree frogs/supplies.

Hope to see you all Saturday!
Ron


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

Esperanza all sold!
I will also be bringing a possible m/f adult pair of Patricia tincs and some really nice potted terrarium plants,along with some outstanding bags of plant cuttings!
See you tomorrow,and please wear your rain gear! Standing in that line to get in is miserable when its cold /rainy-been their/done that!!!


----------



## Razzi (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm in need of some clipping and broms!!


----------

